# Joint Bank account for UK spouse visa



## Esthi (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi All,

My husband and I recently set up a joint bank account. I just want to know what would serve as evidence of this. We received a letter from the bank confirming that our new account is open with our account details on it. Will this letter prove to be sufficient to show that we do have a joint bank account or do we need something else as well? We don't have any statements yet since it has just been set up.

Hope someone can clarify this for me. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Esthi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband and I recently set up a joint bank account. I just want to know what would serve as evidence of this. We received a letter from the bank confirming that our new account is open with our account details on it. Will this letter prove to be sufficient to show that we do have a joint bank account or do we need something else as well? We don't have any statements yet since it has just been set up.
> 
> Hope someone can clarify this for me. Thanks for any input.


That letter will do for proof of joint account, but you need statements show how much money you have and is coming in each month.


----------

